# ***** and tarps



## Horsegma (Jun 28, 2020)

We store about 200 small squares inside our pole shed barn.

We had several lost bales the past few years because ***** pooped/pee'd/died  on them. (Way in the back of the last row, didn't/couldn't see it there) I also know we have possums and groundhogs getting in the barn.

My husband and I are agonizing over putting a tarp over the tops this year for this reason but of course we worry about mold. We live in Wi and wouldn't put anything on top regardless until first freeze.

I did learn by reading several posts that there are "hay tarps" but haven't looked into them or their price yet.

Not sure how to keep the critters out of the barn during winter months. We set up live traps but don't catch them all.

Any suggestions on tarps and usage or how to make sure the critters don't use the tops as their potty would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Horsegma said:


> Any suggestions on tarps and usage or how to make sure the critters don't use the tops as their potty would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


The three S's come to mind, but I know some folks don't like to resort to that. ***** using the top of hay as an outhouse, must go back centuries. When I built my new hay shed, couple of things were in the back of my head, keeping ***** and wood chucks out. So, rat walls, ventilation fans, so I can keep doors shut, especially at night when some un-wanted critters seem to be more active (including their need to relieve themselves  ).

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk Horsegma 
Kill em all.....


----------



## Horsegma (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks.

We do try to trap and  them but if they don't walk into the traps or we don't spot them in time............

We aren't able to close off the stall doors for the horses. They are free to come in and out at will all year.

We do close off and set up traps when we see they've made holes under the walls.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Try moth balls, the dollar store is a cheap place to get them.... throw them everywhere and let us know how it works for you...


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Covering the hay will only give the **** a place to hide. They may be going in and out of your barn all year. You need to leave live traps set all year and check them every day. I use dry cat food for bait just a little bit, I put it in a small can such as a cat food or tuna fish can and set it just past the trip flap in the trap and in the middle so they cant reach it and have to go in and trip it to get at food. Try to set the traps in places the **** travel sometimes you can even create a place to force them to go with a sheet of plywood by a horse stall or a barrel or watertank or something else. I have already caught over a dozen **** so far in the machine shed this year along with a few other stray varmints. Had a family that was trying to make the feed grinder mixer home.The other thing that helps is keep horse feed and cat food that attracts them cleaned off the floor and a good dog never hurts.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I almost forgot about using tuna fish, oil type works better, even the cheap stuff in the livetrap, draws them like flies on a s... pile. Make sure you put something heavy on top of live trap, so they don't just tip it over to get at the tuna. 

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Marshmallows work for ***** and cats won’t bother them.


----------

